# Lab tests question



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi,

Just received a copy of my 16 yr's tests results. He has had low T4 before so we ran the test again 4 months later and it was in range. This year it is low again. What are you thoughts. He has down syndrome too.

TSH 1.31 Range .32-5.0
FT4 .8 .71=1.85
FT3 3.7 2.30-4.2

T4 3.8 4.5-12.1

His gliadin IGG AB came in at 13 Range <11 AUGH!!!! Thinks he may have gluten sensitivity. His Gliadin IFA AB was < 3 range <11

Any thoughts would be great

Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just received a copy of my 16 yr's tests results. He has had low T4 before so we ran the test again 4 months later and it was in range. This year it is low again. What are you thoughts. He has down syndrome too.
> 
> ...


Hi there, Laurie!! Goodness, your son's FT4 is in the basement but the FT3 is slightly above the range which indicates to me a fast conversion from T4 to T3 rate is going on.

Has your son had any antibodies' tests done indigenous to the thyroid?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

He could be hyper.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Many of us w/autoimmune are allergic to glutens. It is not a hard diet if a person just sticks to the basics.

Has his doctor commented on his thyroid lab results?


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

that's why I asked. Should I wait the four months or should I call back and ask for those?

He is going in for surgery next week for his sleep apnea.

I looked back on his tests and his Ft4 has been low or below the range the last few years. I put him on fish oil and it brought it up in range but the lower end. They never ran the FT3 before. I made sure to ask this time.

It didn't dawn on me to run the other test. We did do a antibodies last and it was less than 10 with the normal less than 35. I am worried about the gluten. I want to start weaning him from it. He eats a lot of bread products and cereal. He will not be happy.

Laurie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shomols said:


> that's why I asked. Should I wait the four months or should I call back and ask for those?
> 
> He is going in for surgery next week for his sleep apnea.
> 
> ...


Laurie, it just so happens that sleep apenea is a major symptom of thyroid disease. Thought you would like to know.

If your son feels better, he will be happy. Get a bag of Maize flour. You can make sheet cakes, breading and all manner of home made goodies for your son. He will be happy and you will be happy.

Check all products. Lots of dairy such as ice cream, yogurt etc. have gluten in them. You are going to be shocked when you start reading labels.

God bless and let us know.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Laurie, it just so happens that sleep apenea is a major symptom of thyroid disease. Thought you would like to know.
> 
> If your son feels better, he will be happy. Get a bag of Maize flour. You can make sheet cakes, breading and all manner of home made goodies for your son. He will be happy and you will be happy.
> 
> ...


Interestingly a good rule of thumb is if it is something you want to eat all the time, chances are very high, you are allergic to it. Your body craves what you should not have.


----------



## shomols (Feb 16, 2011)

"Andros;Interestingly a good rule of thumb is if it is something you want to eat all the time, chances are very high, you are allergic to it. Your body craves what you should not have."

I have heard that before. I day post op and he is not hungry at all. I will have to look into the maize flour. It would be nice for something different. He has a friend with celiac so he knows it limits some food. 
Thanks for your help. We see the regular doctor again in a few weeks.
Laurie


----------

